# winstrol and anavar



## Jonesy94 (Sep 13, 2012)

Frend is looking on taking winny n var for about 12 weeks, just a quick post to see what type of gains or diffrences he might see ? 
Any good advice should help him, cheers boys


----------



## strength within (Sep 13, 2012)

both are liver toxic so 12 weeks is too much. Tell your buddy that 6 weeks should be the max. Both var and winny are dry so estro conversion will not be an issue. I dont have experience with either compound yet, but i will next spring when i cut. I have heard that winny can be rough on the joints though.

I have a concern though first of all, tell your friend to pick one oral, not two methylated (liver killer) ones, and also, is he planning on running test with it? Oral only cycle = fail.


----------



## Jonesy94 (Sep 13, 2012)

I have some testostorone propionate here, should i tell its a good idea to take this everyother day whilst on his cycle ?, cheers for the advice bro


----------



## Jonesy94 (Sep 13, 2012)

also what do you mean by methylated mate ?


----------



## pieguy (Sep 13, 2012)

Methylated steroids are oral steroids with a methyl group tacked on to survive the first pass through the liver. Do you even know wtf your friend is taking the orals for? Is he trying to cut down or bulk up? If he's using winstrol and anavar as a bulker, he's an idiot. It sounds to me like you guys don't even know what you're doing with the drugs you're just putting into your body. Usually a dose of test whether it be prop, enth, or cyp is a good idea and we have no clue what you're friend could expect because you haven't given us any details past the name of two drugs.


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Sep 13, 2012)

Lol


----------



## Jonesy94 (Sep 13, 2012)

He's just looking on making some gains, muscle gains, strength gains ect, Any idea hhow much test p he wound need to be takeing on the cycle, i have been told by gym rats that 1ml eod is about right, any help is good mate, aint to knolagable on the subjet


----------



## Jonesy94 (Sep 13, 2012)

Laughing beacause ? :s not everybody knows the works about steroids bro


----------



## pieguy (Sep 13, 2012)

Wow... You guys have no clue wtf you're doing yet you guys started cycling? Holy shit, hope you don't grow man titties. For gaining mass, winstrol and anavar are both very poor orals. You're best off using SDMZ, Dbol or Anadrol. Winstrol is a cutting oral that will illicit strength gains in most users. Anavar is a very dose dependent, person dependent oral that can add a little bit of mass, but that's not its main use. 

If you're looking to bulk up and gain some quality lean body mass, you're better off taking 1.5ml-2ml of test prop every other day with some anti-estrogen like formeron for 12 weeks instead of using orals. GL keeping your gains after you stop if you don't know wtf PCT is (this is your queue to research PCT in the stickies). You shouldn't use steroids if you don't know how to use them. That's how you fuck up and get bad side effects like messed up livers, gyno (man tits), shutdown HPTA, etc.




Jonesy94 said:


> Laughing beacause ? :s not everybody knows the works about steroids bro




He's laughing because you were too stupid to research what you were doing before you started ingesting oral steroids.


----------



## Jonesy94 (Sep 13, 2012)

Point out on the post where i have said i am taking orals you bum nugget ? these fourums are filled with fuckin cocks (you) fucking ignorant bastard


----------



## pieguy (Sep 13, 2012)

It's not much better that you're telling your "friend" how to take orals incorrectly. It still leaves everybody on this board thinking you're irresponsible and are messing with drugs you don't understand. Do you understand the drugs you and your friend are using?

The funny thing is, this board, with all of its "fucking ignorant bastards" is still giving you advice, despite the fact that you've demonstrated zero understanding of wtf you or your friend is doing.


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Sep 13, 2012)

pieguy said:


> Wow... You guys have no clue wtf you're doing yet you guys started cycling? Holy shit, hope you don't grow man titties. For gaining mass, winstrol and anavar are both very poor orals. You're best off using SDMZ, Dbol or Anadrol. Winstrol is a cutting oral that will illicit strength gains in most users. Anavar is a very dose dependent, person dependent oral that can add a little bit of mass, but that's not its main use.
> 
> If you're looking to bulk up and gain some quality lean body mass, you're better off taking 1.5ml-2ml of test prop every other day with some anti-estrogen like formeron for 12 weeks instead of using orals. GL keeping your gains after you stop if you don't know wtf PCT is (this is your queue to research PCT in the stickies). You shouldn't use steroids if you don't know how to use them. That's how you fuck up and get bad side effects like messed up livers, gyno (man tits), shutdown HPTA, etc.
> 
> ...




All summed up in LOL :laughing:


----------



## colorado (Sep 13, 2012)

HA!  Being insulted by a Brit is fun!  

He called someone a bum nugget!!!!


----------

